# jcabarrusjrs 14.5 foot Sears Roebuck V



## jcabarrusjr (Jan 10, 2011)

Greetings yall. I am a Marine Corps Staff Sergeant who loves to fish. I have no idea what I am doing but I went and bought a 14.5 ft Seare roebuck V hull and I have began to do some mods. My skills are limited so I will post have what I have done so far and get some advice from you all.


My next idea is to add a trolling motor to the front and a 15HP motor. My question is should I add some support to the middle? The middle bench seat was already out when I got the boat. Thanks yall. Oh and if you can think of anything else that I can do to her just let me know.


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice simple design.....perfect!


----------



## Brine (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks good Man!

Welcome to the site. We have quite a few GA folk on here.


----------



## manley09 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice job that looks sweet!


----------



## slabdaddy (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks great! I personally like the open floor and would not add middle seat or supports; use and enjoy! =D> 8)


----------



## fireshadow (Jan 18, 2011)

I like it. Looks alot like what I plan on doing with mine.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice boat you picked up there. I would move the trolling motor because it looksa as if it would be hard to turn the gas motor


----------



## Trinity (Jan 19, 2011)

I like how you got your rod holders. Good job. I second to the trolling motor looks to be a little to close to the motor.


----------



## jcabarrusjr (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks yall and I have decided that I like the open design so I will leave it that way. Thanks for the idea of moving the trolling motor. I will buy a bow mounted trolling motor for the bow.


I have a question though, what can I do about trying to install a cooler for the fish and still keep the open space in the floor?
The entire front under the deck is storage as well as under the rear deck so if yall have any ideas please let me know. Thanks


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Jan 19, 2011)

What you could do is build up on the side of your boat on one area but its kind of very limited because if it leaks it could leak down on your deck. Best option i would so is cut out an area in ur rear deck and make that the livewell area then build a small side addition abover ur deck like in the back left for right hand corner of your boat if you know what i mean. Its better to have the livewell closer to the bottom of the boat in case it leaks.


----------



## Zubes (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice, simple floor plan! I don't really have any ideas for a livewell except for one of the pre-made livewells from Cableas that you could drop in one of your bench seats.

I noticed your floor was a little warped and thought I would suggest adding some 2"x2" supports screwed to the bottom of the floor, or maybe a piece of aluminum angle screwed to the edge by the bench seat to keep it straight and level.


----------



## jcabarrusjr (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on the floor and I will defiently take care of that. I think I am done with the mods bc I like the freedom of the open space esp. since my 2yr old is my fishing buddy haha. Nothing for him to trip over.

I will get one of those live wells from Cabela's also.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 6, 2011)

First of all, thanks for serving! Second, your boat is looking good!


----------



## Brine (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like a bow mount trolling motor would be pretty tight up front. You may consider relocating your transom mount up there. 

Use the cooler as the livewell, just dont attach it. That way you can take it out when you don't need it. A couple bungees would probably do the trick. I've seen some of the guys run the cooler lengthwise to allow for walking around it as opposed to stepping over it. Not sure if you have that kind of room or not. 

And sorry I didn't mention it before, but THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE

:USA1:


----------



## benjineer (Feb 7, 2011)

2-yr-olds make good fishing buddies.


----------



## HOUSE (Feb 7, 2011)

benjineer said:


> 2-yr-olds make good fishing buddies.



and good bait too!

...if you're talking about stink bait, that is.


----------



## jcabarrusjr (Feb 11, 2011)

2 yr olds make great bait....Hahahahaha. I will go ahead and use the cooler idea for a live well.

Today I picked up 2 new seats with pedstal mounts and swivel seats and more rod holders. I will be posting pictures soon. Thanks for all the comments and help that I have got from this site. some of yall really have skills at this boat mod stuff and i am surley getting better at this stuff.


Semper FI,
James


----------



## warcraft1975 (Aug 21, 2011)

does this sears boat used to have bench seats in it ? how does it do with out them in it?


----------

